
YC Work at a Startup - micaeloliveira
https://www.workatastartup.com
======
dang
Thread moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15916350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15916350).

Usually we try to privilege the first submission of an article but when a
later one is a Show HN, we give that priority. So I'll mark this one as the
dupe.

